# omg bout to cut it open



## hortus (Oct 31, 2005)

ima give it liek 2 more weeks then ima cut open this oothca to see if its just goo inside or not

it seems to be getting darker but that might be mold or just the goo soaking the sides

i dont see how babys wuld make it darker


----------



## Joe (Oct 31, 2005)

if you do open it, open a little peice from one end till u get to an egg and see if theres and formation, do not tear of the peice, but instead, if somehtings forming inside, put it back to keep moisture for the eggs in the ooth.

Joe


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2005)

Do like Joe said. Get a small sharp knife and just carefully cut off small layers until you get to the first row of eggs. Once you see eggs if they are hard and black check the next row. If that row is also black it's probably no good. If you see developed nymphs or good eggs then leave it alone and the rest will hatch. They don't get gooey inside but instead the eggs dry up.


----------



## hortus (Nov 1, 2005)

k i did that and there was some wiggly maggots so i sewed it back up and put it back in the tank

omg i have one of those razor blade knives and i just changed the razor and t was till hard as heck to cut through


----------



## Ian (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, they are pretty tough little things. It does get quite annoying when you got an ooth and had ot for ages, as there is no way of telling if it will hatch or not.

If you got little wriggly things, and a liddle bit of juice, then it will be fertile. I think the wriggly things are the pre larvae.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## hortus (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah ima just leave it till it hatches now. i ordered some flies last week i hope they get here before the hatch


----------



## hortus (Nov 1, 2005)

bout how much longer you think??


----------



## Ian (Nov 1, 2005)

dont know, maybe a week or so. I think the pre larvae form quite early...I have had some that have taken almost another 3 week to hatch. But, it could be any day...its pretty hard to tell.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2005)

last time i opened an ooth and saw nymphs wiggling inside, the ooth hatched the next morning!  

Joe


----------



## hortus (Nov 1, 2005)

thats cool i appreciate all of you guys feedback anyhow


----------

